
Hulu Plus Now Available on Apple TV - rpledge
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/31/hulu-plus-now-available-on-apple-tv/
======
tocomment
Any news for Google TV? Not a day goes but I don't regret buying that thing
... :-(

